# Todays Sunset :)



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Went collecting tiday and ended up getting one of these ......


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

-------------> 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/New York/IMG_5486-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/imakettle/New York/IMG_5485-1.jpg


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sweetness, now didn't u fly to Rome to catch pics of the eclipse??


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

OOOOOoooooohhhhh! AAAAaaaaahhhhhh! Now where is my fishing pole! That first pic just screams serious top water action! 

Really good pics!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

WOw, that first pic is really impressive!

SOme of my best pics are during sunset, etc. The colors reeally show at sunset, sky turns colors, etc. And all the trees are blackened out and like some people have said "it provides a kind of dark but romantic quality".


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Those are awesome shots you've got there and I also especially love the first


----------



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

that's really beautiful, I love sunsets over water...nothing better.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I know this thread is outdated, but those are pretty pictures (I was searching the forums). You live in a beautiful place.


----------

